#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-27
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<EvilPhoenix> o.O
<EvilPhoenix> "good bacon:
<EvilPhoenix> "
<EvilPhoenix> eh?
<SamuraiAlba> as in "BACON!" fromthe #RHEL channel.
<EvilPhoenix> lol
<EvilPhoenix> red hat enterprise linux channel :P
<EvilPhoenix> ubuntu pwns RHEL imo
<SamuraiAlba> I'm going to get my RH certs, and linux+, server+, security+, network+, MCSE, and SSCP
<SamuraiAlba> and I'm going to bed now.  Good night :)
<EvilPhoenix> niht
<andrew> Hrm... so I did something, and now after rebooting, nautilus windows look like an old gtk theme
<andrew> and the evil powers put the window buttons back on the left
<InHisName> uggh, lefties
<andrew> I know how to fix that... but the ugliness that nautilus windows have become...
<waltman> <cough> mutt++ </cough>
<andrew> How's that fix my problem?
<ChinnoDog> andrew: you could install nautilus-elementary...
<andrew> fixed (by uninstalling what I installed earilier today)
<ChinnoDog> I have cake
<ChinnoDog> </brag>
<andrew> share
<andrew> now
<EvilPhoenix> and I have pie
<EvilPhoenix> equally good
<andrew> actually
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<andrew> what type of cake
<andrew> what type of pie
<andrew> ?
<andrew> ?
<EvilPhoenix> 3 types of pie
<EvilPhoenix> key lime
<EvilPhoenix> pumpkin
<EvilPhoenix> and apple
<EvilPhoenix> oh and the bakery's a block away so I can get more :P
<InHisName> I have FAMILY.
<ChinnoDog> you can keep that to yourself
<InHisName> better'n pie or cake
<ChinnoDog> but
<ChinnoDog> cake++
<EvilPhoenix> pieANDcake++
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<andrew> cake++
<andrew> ice_cream_cake++
<EvilPhoenix> *yawn*
<EvilPhoenix> well both pie AND cake are better than Beer, because you can get crazy drunk on beer :P
<ChinnoDog> hi BeckySanderlin`x
<BeckySanderlin`x> hello
<JonathanD> howdy
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: what did Santa bring you for xmas?
<BeckySanderlin`x> nothing
<ChinnoDog> nothing?
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: were you naughty?
<BeckySanderlin`x> :(
<JonathanD> COAL
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: not everyone celebrates xmas :P
<pleia2> even for those who do, not everyone does gifts
<JonathanD> oh, pleia2
<JonathanD> I'm supposed to ask you for a giant ubuntu shirt
<JonathanD> size 60 or such should do :P
<JonathanD> apparently I'm allowed to keep the penguin inflated if I can place an ubuntu shirt on it.
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> I have to order them from the UK just like everyone else :(
<JonathanD> darn
<JonathanD> do they have size 60? :P
<JonathanD> XXXXXXXXL?
<pleia2> maybe
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-28
<silvertip257> Good evening!  I am looking to create a gfxboot theme (different than grub splashes), but have not found much information in my searches.  I did run across Kevin's post to the mailinglist back in 2008.
<MutantTurkey> gfxboot theme. hmmm
<MutantTurkey> silvertip257: http://www.andreas-loibl.de/content/linux/tutorials/grub-gfxboot/index.html german?
<MutantTurkey> google translate is quite effective
<silvertip257> Indeed - I have that one open in Chromium with translate ... not sure where the other information about packaging the theme is ... maybe in his bash script
<MutantTurkey> silvertip257: sorry :/ maybe
<MutantTurkey> i gotta split, go help my dad work a dvd player >.>
<silvertip257> ah no - the bash script is creating an ISO :)
<silvertip257> thanks MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> sorry back
<MutantTurkey> silvertip257: did you see this one? http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Gfxboot#Modifying_the_boot_screen
<silvertip257> MutantTurkey: ah ... there's more info in that one!  But how to create that CPIO "message" file?!? :)
<MutantTurkey> silvertip257: i have never used gfxboot :p lol i don't even use ubuntu :/ i just sit in here because i like ChinnoDog
<silvertip257> >:)  I finally got the search terms right and have my answer!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342099 ... simple really
<silvertip257> haha MutantTurkey - I'm a distro hopper that sticks with Ubuntu LTS for those I care about!  haha
<MutantTurkey> silvertip257: yes ArchLinux for me these days, i still have debian running on a server but thats about it
<silvertip257> I installed Arch a few months back and have been toying around with some Debian netinstalls right now (that's what this gfxboot will be for)
<MutantTurkey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<MutantTurkey> Archlinux is my favorite rolling release, debian is good for servers (until the Archlinux server project becomes stable)
<silvertip257> rolling release is great for the desktop in my opinion
<silvertip257> Debian, RHEL/CentOS, and even SUSE for servers :)
<MutantTurkey> rolling release for the win ( even though all our packages broke when we updated libjpeg xD
<silvertip257> MutantTurkey: thanks for the last link (208855 - good stuff)
<MutantTurkey> yessir, good luck with it and lemmie know how it goes. i must be getting off and pretending to accomplish something
<silvertip257> aha more good stuff (this time from Mandriva forums) - http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?/topic/42107-change-the-grub-menu-pic-with-gfxboot/
<silvertip257> thanks again MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> yep
<ChinnoDog> fire up the turkeytron and... what does that do?
 * ChinnoDog points turkeytron at pleia2  and pulls trigger
<turkeytron> pleia2 ducks out of the way
<turkeytron> hits jedijf head on.
<jedijf> how'd i get into this?
<jedijf> i was sitting here minding my own business
<turkeytron> bystanders in war seem to be killed more than soldiers
<teddy-dbear> maybe it was the light saber ;-)
<ChinnoDog> put more coins in the turkeytron
<turkeytron> HELLO THIS IS THE TURKEYTRON 5000 AT YOUR SERVICE. PRESS ONE FOR MORE OPTIONS
<turkeytron> press two for espanyol?
<ChinnoDog> 1
<turkeytron> THANKYOU FOR CHOOSING THE TURKEY TRON 5000
<turkeytron> YOU ARE THE 1000000TH VISITOR, COLLECT YOUR PRIZE [Y/N] ?
<ChinnoDog> y
<ChinnoDog> y
<ChinnoDog> y
<InHisName> n
<turkeytron> stack overflow
<turkeytron> issuing sleep command
<turkeytron> night guys
<ChinnoDog> turkeytron not very robust
<InHisName> is a turkeytron sorta like a potato gun only larger bore ?
<InHisName> like use a 10" pvc pipe instead of a 3" pvc pipe ?
<InHisName> Everyone up and shoveling already and NO chatting yet ?
<JonathanD> yes
<InHisName> The kids & I shoveled yesterday early enough that the driveway is black and dry this morn.  Yay! no shoveling today!
<andrew> meh, i just plowed my way through the snow in the driveway
<jthan> Did anyone's facebook chat stop working on bitlbee?
<pleia2> nope
<jthan> :-(
<jthan> I keep getting a 13:49 <@root> jabber - Couldn't log in: Short write() to server
<ChinnoDog> @seen PennBot
<jthan> PennBot can't tell you when he was last seen.
<jthan> Where is that little guy....
<ChinnoDog> andrew: Did he put in his two weeks?
<jedijf> #ubuntu-us-pa.12-25.log:34:12:53 -!- PennBot [~PennBot@ubuntu-us.org] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<pleia2> jthan: oh great, you jinxed me
<jedijf> grinch got him
 * pleia2 haz no more facebook
<pleia2> same error
<jthan> pleia2: :-) Sorry?
<jthan> haha
<JonathanD> facebook has been postponed until tuesday.
<JonathanD> Thanks.
<jthan> I Got a bonsai tree for christmas.
<jthan> I hope I don't kill it :-(
<jthan> pleia2: mine just worked now, but my contacts are.. numbers :-(
<jthan> ANddddd idk what the latest fix is for that, really.
<pleia2> they are always numbers!
<pleia2> yeah mine works again now too
<jthan> They are - but they were all renamed before. Idk why now they aren't...
<pleia2> I renamed a few manually, they are still renamed
<jthan> well I deleted the account then readded it......... :-)
<pleia2> oh, hAH
<pleia2> hah
<andrew> jedijf: thanks for the reference, I was confused at ChinnoDog 's question
<jthan> andrew: you only had to look up 2 more lines :-P
<andrew> jthan: I wasn't paying attention to IRC on christmas
<andrew> (much)
<andrew> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/esgod/iama_windows_user_that_successfully_waited_for_a/
<jthan> It was today
<jthan> 14:03 < ChinnoDog> @seen PennBot
<andrew> or today, but the log shows that pennbot quit on christmas
<jthan> Well yes.
<andrew> I'
<andrew> I've delt with internet downtime on Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, and Today
<pleia2> pennbot went crazy on christmas and ate lots of memory, so oom-killer got it
<andrew> W/Th/M/T: Work, T1 issues, just fixed midday today
<pleia2> I can restart it if you want
<jthan> pleia2: idk.. I'm kind of mad at him
<andrew> S/Su: Dad's work/grandparent's house (same connection...) router put in place by the Voip provider acted up (and/or comcast's modem)
<andrew> In other news, I learned that the router the voip provider put in place runs OpenWRT
<ChinnoDog> Pennbot went crazy on Christmas? I guess Christmas can do that to you...
<JonathanD> santa gave pennbot coal.
<ChinnoDog> he probably OD'd on christmas cookies.
<andrew> What's the prefered method for ssh keys, use a uniq one per system you use, or copy the private key onto each system you use, etc?
<ChinnoDog> meaning you would copy the private key so you didn't have to ssh-copy-id on all the existing systems?
<andrew> I don't know what I mean, I need to sort out my understanding of ssh key usage and start following some sort of plan so I don't have to keep using password auth all the time
<ChinnoDog> and here I thought I was the only one that was too lazy to figure out how to do that for so long. haha
<andrew> pleia2: bts3685|1ps ^
<ChinnoDog> I don't ssh into enough systems for ssh-copy-id to be a pita yet
<andrew> I've set it up on a one client to one server basis, but when I might ssh from my desktop, or my laptop, or my ....
<ChinnoDog> phone?
<ChinnoDog> What if your phone is stolen?
<ChinnoDog> I guess regardless of whether you are sharing the private key you can delete the public key on the servers and generate a new key pair on your client.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-29
<WiK> helo
<SamuraiAlba> Hail, and sleet!
<SamuraiAlba> Wait... I'm in FL atm... LOL
<SamuraiAlba> The group here is helpful when around :)
<WiK> ha
<andrew> We go by the policy "Ask now, wait, and we will answer."
<SamuraiAlba> ahhhh
<andrew> You generally don't have to wait long (unless it's overnight or something), but we get tired of people asking, and leaving in under a minute.
<WiK> so does the rest of the irc world
<WiK> SamuraiAlba just told me there was a philly ubunut lug and im only about an hour or so away
<WiK> just thought id pop in
<andrew> WiK: In addition to this LoCo, there is also a Philly LUG (See: #plug)
<andrew> Where abouts are you located?
<SamuraiAlba> We are nice peeps :)
<WiK> Lititz,PA
<SamuraiAlba> Lil Tits?
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<pleia2> ..
<SamuraiAlba> Sorry
<SamuraiAlba> Couldnt resist
<pleia2> please resist next time
<SamuraiAlba> ok
<SamuraiAlba> :(
 * SamuraiAlba stands in the corner
<SamuraiAlba> I feel like such a jacka*** now.
<SamuraiAlba> :(
<SamuraiAlba> I need to work on my filtering :O
<SamuraiAlba> Can I blame my autistic diagnosis?
<pleia2> you can blame whatever you want, but please be polite here :)
<SamuraiAlba> okies
<SamuraiAlba> I blame the economy
<SamuraiAlba> I have an IQ my GF is intimidated by, but I make such bungling mistakes LOL
<SamuraiAlba> pleia2, how is life treating ya?
<pleia2> good, busy as usual
<pleia2> living in FL now, or visiting?
<SamuraiAlba> visiting
<SamuraiAlba> Kissimee vacation house :)
<pleia2> ah, that's nice
<pleia2> missing all the snow
<SamuraiAlba> How is your SOs Google Job treating him?
<SamuraiAlba> I dont miss the snow LOL
<pleia2> good, he got a Nexus S as a holiday gift, it's pretty shiny :)
<SamuraiAlba> Same hardware as the original, I hear
<SamuraiAlba> He root it? *giggle*
<pleia2> similar
<pleia2> hah, not yet
<pleia2> the company phones may actually be dev phones already, I'm not sure
<SamuraiAlba> I kind of want one, AND an iPhone 4
<SamuraiAlba> I also want a port of Backtrack Linux for the ARM
<SamuraiAlba> Know what I mean, pleia2?
<pleia2> never wanted an iphone, but the n900s are still tempting
<SamuraiAlba> I'd drop ettercap, and aircrack-ng on the iPhone
<WiK> iphons are great, until you want to make a phone call
<SamuraiAlba> I'm waiting for the Verizon one
<WiK> good luck with that
<SamuraiAlba> I want nachos
<andrew> pleia2: Any advice/hints/tips on my question above (from ~16:43 EST)?
<pleia2> andrew: not really, at work we have a .deb that deploys our keys (among other things, like setting up our .bashrcs and things)
<andrew> I ment more on the 'my computer' side of things
<SamuraiAlba> Where do you work, Pleia2?
<andrew> or do you do all your sshing from one computer?
<SamuraiAlba> Should I switch to SHA2-DSA 512 for encryption?
<pleia2> SamuraiAlba: linuxforce.net
<SamuraiAlba> oooh
<pleia2> andrew: two, so it doesn't really fit your use case
<pleia2> both keys are deployed on all systems
<andrew> Ok, so you have a different set of private keys on each system
<pleia2> yeah
<SamuraiAlba> What algorithm is and key bit length is recommend for email encryption, and seperately, for HD encryption for a "viewable" container, and a "HIDDEN" container?
<pleia2> we use RSA for everything, and I tend to use 1024 now
<pleia2> 512 is starting to look pretty small
<SamuraiAlba> I was thinking RSA-512 for email, and SHA2-DSA 512 for signatures, and AES+Twofish+Serpent for the HD public, and not sure on the hidden.  Hidden PW is gonna be at least 32 bytes alphanumeric with symbols.
<SamuraiAlba> what do you think?
<pleia2> I've never thought that much about it
<SamuraiAlba> what is a decent email signature and encryption app for Ubuntu?
<WiK> 2048 ftw
<pleia2> a lot of people use seahorse
<pleia2> but I don't bother signing emails
<SamuraiAlba> RSA4096 OpenPGP key
<SamuraiAlba> Making now :)
<ChinnoDog> hello WiK
<ChinnoDog> WiK: I am not caught up on the channel log, but I noticed you are in Lititz. I am in Denver.
<ChinnoDog> is there no meeting on our calendar for Thursday or is my calendar broken?
<WiK> ChinnoDog: nice
<ChinnoDog> WiK: are you an ubuntu user or do you prefer another flavor?
<WiK> I use ubunut server and backtrack (based on ubuntu).  Not much of a desktop user
<WiK> morning
<InHisName> Afternoon, WiK
<WiK> how goes it?
<jthan> It goes!
<WiK> im working on my defcon talk for this year...figure i should start now
<jthan> Topic?
<WiK> xbox live hacking
<jthan> oh wow. Haha.
<WiK> its comming alone nicely....im working on an aimbot of sorts for halo 3 over xbox live...all without any detection or modification to the xbox
<WiK> UPS guy is here..woo
<WiK> he has the missing part i need
<jthan> Well that's disappointing
<WiK> jthan: i dont play xbox games, and i NEVER play halo, so i dont think you have much to worry about
<WiK> you should see the lenght its taking to make this happen
<WiK> and i don't plan on released the code to do it, just showing that it CAN be done
<jthan> I don't own one, so :-)
<WiK> well then, it doesnt matter :P~
<ChinnoDog> WiK: how are you hacking it without modifying the console?
<WiK> well if i told you, then there would be no reason for me to do my talk?
<ChinnoDog> WiK: are you going to say how during your talk?
<ChinnoDog> Oh. That isn't until August?
<WiK> well im shooting to be ready for defcon, but i may submit a paper to other cons as well
<WiK> i just started working on it today...i did the proof of concept a few weeks ago
<WiK> ChinnoDog: do you attend defcon?
<ChinnoDog> WiK: no, I have never been.
<WiK> how about shmoocon?
<ChinnoDog> Nope. I don't usually go to cons. I went to CPOSC, but that was unusual. haha
<WiK> great place to  network with others and such
<ChinnoDog> WiK: if I friend you on xbox are you going to hack me?
<WiK> no, currently no way to hack other people via xbox
<WiK> doesnt really matter, i dont play xbox games anyway
<ChinnoDog> You hack xbox for fun but you don't play it?
<WiK> i only use it to stream netflix to my tv
<WiK> i dont really have time to play console games anymore
<ChinnoDog> But you have time to hack halo...
<ChinnoDog> Me.. I have time to play Halo no and then, but I do not have tie to hack it.
<ChinnoDog> err, lost a few characters there
<WiK> hacking halo is more fun then playing it
<ChinnoDog> Is it?  lol
<jthan> Halo--
<WiK> bunch of morons doing nothing but jumping around and shooting (IMO)
<ChinnoDog> The multiplayer games can indeed get pretty monotonous. I wish the Halo universe was a little more expansive
<ChinnoDog> Unreal Tournament at least had lots of mods.
<jthan> I LOVE UT
<jthan> just saying.
<ChinnoDog> WiK: I am ChinnoBunny on xbox if you want to add me
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-30
<WiK> bbiam forced reboot
<SamuraiAlba> Heya peeps
<erstazi> hello SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Wassup?
<jthan> andrew times out...?
<jthan> when did that ever happen?
<jthan> :-
<jthan> P
<SamuraiAlba> IÄ! IÄ!  Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!
<andrew> Wee...
<andrew> that downtime was my own fault
<jthan> Don't make excuses, andrew
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to bed, but perhaps someone will see this and answer before I come back tomorrow: I used apt to install ubuntustudio top level packages, but then I removed them and all the apps they caused to install did not get uninstalled when I ran "apt-get autoremove". How do I get them to uninstall without trying to find a way to dump my dpkg database and compare to a vanilla install?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: try autoclean
<jedijf> aptitude ^^
<jedijf> also --purge
<jedijf> well, too late for --purge, i always do when removing anything
<BeckySanderlin`x> Sony Powerless Against Latest PS3 Hack
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://www.sonyinsider.com/2010/12/30/the-ps3-has-been-fully-hacked/
<andrew> Were they unplugged?
<andrew> ba-dum-tss
<BeckySanderlin`x> *facepalm*
<ChinnoDog> howdy
<jedijf> doody
<andrew> who broke ubuntu's mailman?
<waltman> It might be argued that mailman is intrinsically broken.
<andrew> hush, I like mailman
<waltman> So do I, mostly.
<pleia2> it's broken?
<waltman> I mean, it sucks, but it sucks less than its competitors.
<andrew> not anymore
<andrew> it was first reporting an internal problem, then the domain didn't respond, now it's working
<waltman> who unbroke ubuntu's mailman?
<andrew> down again
<waltman> I thought you meant ubuntu's mailman package, not their production system. :)
<andrew> https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<andrew> "This webpage is not available."
<andrew> :(
<pleia2> sadness
<andrew> I agree
<andrew> Especially while I'm waiting for an email to show up there to be approved.
<deejoe> :(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-31
<MutantTurkey> o/
<InHisName> Can you expound on that last comment, MutantTurkey ?
<MutantTurkey> I would if i could but i cannot so i will not.
<lamalex> lusers--
<jedijf> lusers--
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-01
<mikedep333> hello
<mikedep333> my plans fell through for a NYE party
<waltman> awww
<mikedep333> so I figured I'd chat with some techies that will be celebrating it within  the same time zone as me
<mikedep333> what IRC channel consists of people in GMT-5? #Ubuntu-US-PA of course!
<waltman> of course!
<mikedep333> right now I'm organizing tons of paper records/files
<mikedep333> wishing they were electronic
<mikedep333> any good video stream online for new year's?
<mikedep333> so I was pretty interested in the archos 101
<mikedep333> http://www.amazon.com/ARCHOS-101-Internet-Tablet-8GB/dp/B00422W5QO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293847017&sr=8-1
<mikedep333> an overall well-rounded 10" android tablet
<mikedep333> but there's some issues, such as the build quality could be better and the screen has poor viewing angles
<mikedep333> you can see the 3.5 star review average
<mikedep333> it's more like 4 stars for techies
<waltman> I'm just listening to WXPN
<mikedep333> oh, good idea
<mikedep333> do I stream it to my computer or use a physical radio (such as my chumby)?
<waltman> I use my radio, but you can listen online at xpn.org.  They also have an iPhone app.
<mikedep333> cool
<mikedep333> I just tried to use my chumby's FM radio, and it was picking up station names, but it was like all static or silence
<mikedep333> I thought it may be an FM radio that uses headphones as antennas, but plugging in a pair didn't help
<mikedep333> so I opened up shoutcast radio, searched for WXPN, and found it
<mikedep333> *on the chumby
<mikedep333> and I heard a message saying that it costs them money to stream it
<mikedep333> so I used my old alarm clock from the 90's or so that my dad gave me, and it's working fine
<mikedep333> *alarm clock radio
<mikedep333> in the days of the internet you forget about local media
<mikedep333> anyway, the archos 70 is getting great reviews
<mikedep333> http://www.amazon.com/Archos-70-Internet-Tablet-Black/product-reviews/B00422SH5C/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
<waltman> Kids these days...It's a radio.  You turn it on, and it plays you music.
<InHisName> To all who are reading this more than three hours from now . . .    ----> Happy New Year !!
<waltman> Note that WXPN broadcasts from Philadelphia.  You've got to be in the area to pick it up over the air.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> I was hoping for some sort of new years themed show.
<mikedep333> now the host is talking
<mikedep333> and now he's not
<waltman> it's an 80s dance music show
<mikedep333> oh. I was wondering
<waltman> I'm old, so I like 80s music and I know how to use a radio. :)
<mikedep333> I was born in '86, so I was too young to remember any of this.
<waltman> I graduated from college in '86 :)
<mikedep333> I remember in 1995 or so I bought a boombox with an analog dial for the radio. I was pissed when 1 month later I saw in stores an updated version with a digital dial.
<mikedep333> my aunt graduated from Penn (this station's host) around '86
<waltman> that's where I graduated from, too!
<mikedep333> nice
<waltman> what's your aunt's name?
<mikedep333> Lisa DePaulo
<waltman> don't recognize the name
<mikedep333> http://www.gq.com/contributors/lisa-depaulo
<waltman> is DePaulo her maiden name?
<mikedep333> oh, she'll never get married
<mikedep333> and never has been
<waltman> a picture of her would be more useful :)
<mikedep333> http://images.politico.com/global/click/100906_depaulo_hardball_522_regular.jpg
<waltman> No, she doesn't look familiar
<mikedep333> I don't have any pictures of her from her days at Penn though
<mikedep333> honestly, I'm not sure what her age is
<waltman> I different DJ takes over at 10
<waltman> s/I/A/
<mikedep333> my dad was born in '51 and I know she is much younger
<mikedep333> ?
<mikedep333> oh, a different DJ takes over at 10 on WXPN
<waltman> I was born in '64.
<mikedep333> oh, subistitute 'A' for 'I'
<mikedep333> my regexp is rusty
<mikedep333> I always love it when I see powers off 2
<mikedep333> *of 2
<waltman> It was also a Year of the Dragon!
<mikedep333> ahh!
<waltman> quite auspicious :)
<mikedep333> oh, I remember the funniest asian zodiak story.
<mikedep333> 2007 was the year of the "golden pig"
<mikedep333> http://haacked.com/archive/2007/01/03/year_of_the_golden_pig.aspx
<mikedep333> According to Chinese Folklore, this is an event that occurs once in every 600 years and will ensure that a baby born on this year will experience a prosperous and wealthy life.
<mikedep333> "This legend is so popular, that Korea is expected to have a 10% increase in birth rate this year, which is apparently much needed as its birth rate is extremely low."
<waltman> heh
<mikedep333> well, sure enough
<mikedep333> there's lots off computer hardware made in asia
<mikedep333> so this was the result: http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2007/02/16/tul_powercolor_pig_card/
<waltman> If you know anyone who's Chinese or Korean, this makes perfect sense.
<mikedep333> ahh, OK
<mikedep333> I understood that the higher birth rate in Korea made sense, but not the golden pig graphics card.
<waltman> I mean, of course it's silly, but it all makes perfect sense to them. :)
<mikedep333> yeah
<waltman> A friend had a baby in 2004, and for the shower a bunch of people gave the mom monkey toys because it was going to be a "monkey baby"
<mikedep333> yeah :)
<mikedep333> being born in 86, I am supposed to be a tiger
<waltman> It's perectly acceptable to refer to a child as a "monkey baby" if you're chinese :)
<mikedep333> I see
<mikedep333> thanks for enlightening me
<mikedep333> however I am definitely not tiger-like
<mikedep333> http://www.rainfall.com/horoscop/tiger.htm
<mikedep333> I stopped being rebellious after 4th grade.
<mikedep333> "When Tigers are injured they need all-out sympathy. Logic does not appeal to them. " - exact opposite of me
<mikedep333> I'm an INTJ
<waltman> I find it fascinating that you kids these daya don't know how to use a radio, but you all know your Meyers-Briggs score.
<mikedep333> waltman, I do know how to use a radio. I just don't like doing it.
<mikedep333> I do admit that I appreciate the reliability and low SWAP of analog radio.
<mikedep333> my "HD radio" was a huge disappointment
<mikedep333> on sale for like $80 (although it had an iPod dock and all)
<waltman> SWAP?
<mikedep333> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=size+weight+and+power
<mikedep333> I think it's a military acronym.
<waltman> my radio has considerable size and weight :)
<mikedep333> lol :)
<waltman> It's almost as old as you are :)
<mikedep333> my HD radio's didital/HD signal reception would cut out all the time
<waltman> but it does have digital tuning :)
<mikedep333> nice :D
<mikedep333> because I am/was up in chalfont
<mikedep333> depending on the station though
<waltman> actually it's a combined receiver/tuner
<mikedep333> cool
<mikedep333> my dad has one of those
<pleia2> my mother said my youngest sister looked like a monkey when she was born (she was a preemie)
<pleia2> I still call her Monkey, she hates me :P
<mikedep333> one nice thing about "HD radio" is that you can have multiple streams within the same frequency space (at least I think that's how it works)
<mikedep333> lol
<waltman> pleia2: Happy New Year!
<pleia2> waltman: happy new year!
<waltman> You're going to have to wait 3 more hours!
<mikedep333> so Y-rock on wxpn operates on 88.5-2
<pleia2> it's just after 7 here
<pleia2> going out for sushi in a bit, midnight is fireworks at ferry building (which means we didn't make real plans)
<mikedep333> *88.5 HD-2
<waltman> I'm just chilling tonight
<mikedep333> yeah, same here
<mikedep333> well, more like chatting when I should be organizing papers
<pleia2> I sorta would rather stay in, was a crazy work week and then spent 5 hours today upgrading ubuntu systems at a school across town
 * pleia2 is a bit tired
<mikedep333> but I'm learning stuff :)
<mikedep333> and not using enough emoticons because I don't know how to do them off the top of my head :/
<waltman> pleia2: I'm thinking I might want to try out a new wm in the new year.  Any suggestions?
<pleia2> wm or de?
<mikedep333> wm?
<mikedep333> window manager?
<mikedep333> ahh
<waltman> window manager
<mikedep333> and desktop environment
<pleia2> I use fluxbox
<waltman> or maybe a de!
<pleia2> but mostly xfce de
<waltman> I'm getting tired of windowmaker.  I want something shinier.
<mikedep333> I must confess; I'm on windows right now because I had intended to play (demanding 3D) games.
<pleia2> I really love xfce
<waltman> is that a gnome/kde competitor?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> it's been around for a long time though, I've used it since 2004
<mikedep333> waltman, it uses GTK and is intended to be light-weight while having a decent amoutn of features
<mikedep333> if you have a full 256MB of RAM, it's your best choice
<pleia2> it's what the third official ubuntu derivitive, xubuntu, uses (ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde)
<mikedep333> *IMHO
<pleia2> admittedly xfce has gotten heavier over the years, but it's easier to slim down than gnome or kde
<mikedep333> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<mikedep333> http://www.xfce.org/
<pleia2> out of the box xubuntu isn't a whole lot faster than ubuntu
<mikedep333> pleia2, yeah
<pleia2> and it's less flashy, more customizable
<pleia2> lxde has also been growing in popularity
<mikedep333> I don't like gnome that much overall because I dislike the lack of options (eg, the screensaver debate.)
<waltman> xubuntu uses xfce?
<mikedep333> however, it is more polished, stable, and integrated with Ubuntu and it's distro-specific software.
<pleia2> waltman: yep
<mikedep333> waltman, the "X" in Xubuntu refers to XFCE
<mikedep333> there is also LXDE
<mikedep333> http://lxde.org/
<mikedep333> early in development, it is intended to be even more lightweight
<waltman> Wait, xfce is based on cde?  I *hated* cde!
<mikedep333> waltman, no, not at all!
<mikedep333> LXDE uses GTK and no shared libraries (I think)
<waltman> inspired by?
<mikedep333> lol, read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce for its inspiration/origins/history
<mikedep333> and Lubuntu (as in LXDE Ubuntu) is seeking to become an official ubuntu derivative
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/MyImages/screen/xubuntu08.png
<pleia2> ^^ my xubuntu desktop
<mikedep333> http://lubuntu.net/
<mikedep333> you can download lubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 desktop CDs
<mikedep333> in 10.10 (at least) there is the LXDE, and the lubuntu-desktop metapackages
<waltman> very ... pink :)
<mikedep333> although Lubuntu uses an official lubuntu PPA with their desktop CDs
<mikedep333> yup
<waltman> pleia2: what terminal program do you use?
<pleia2> waltman: rxvt-unicode
<mikedep333> when I took astronomy classes over the last few years at PSU, I regained an appreciation for astronomy wallpapers
<waltman> ah
<pleia2> the transparency is handled by xfce compositing though
<mikedep333> almsot all the astro faculty use them!
<pleia2> mikedep333: astronomy picture of the day is in my RSS reader, I get all my wallpapers from it :)
<pleia2> 1) cool images 2) high resolution!
<mikedep333> pleia2, my how many systems you have!
<pleia2> too many :(
<mikedep333> a consistent naming scheme is essential
<pleia2> my servers are star wars planets, my LAN is star wars astromech droids
<pleia2> except for my mini9, which I named vespa (the princess from space balls)
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> pleia2, I remember seeing your mugshot on the ubuntu-us-pa forums
<mikedep333> I was just visiting: http://princessleia.com/
<pleia2> yeah, I moved away from PA this year :(
<mikedep333> aww
<mikedep333> http://princessleia.com/plug/attracting_people_to_foss.odp is down
<pleia2> thanks
<mikedep333> np
<pleia2> should be better now
<mikedep333> that was quick!
<mikedep333> lol, slide 3 in http://princessleia.com/plug/attracting_women_to_foss.odp
<pleia2> I am very organized!
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> will xfce run all by itself, or do I need to tell it to use a separate wm (like fluxbox)?
<pleia2> it uses xfwm
<pleia2> but that's included, no need to worry about it
<mikedep333> pleia2, yeah, discourse on the internet can be pretty uncivil, hence why FOSS discourse often is
 * pleia2 nods
<mikedep333> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4216011961522818645#
<mikedep333> "How Open Source Projects Survive Poisonous People (And You Can Too)"
<pleia2> yeah, great presentation
<mikedep333> I love the tactic "point to the project statement"
<mikedep333> at least I think that's the correct term
<mikedep333> or project mission statement
<mikedep333> http://www.xfree86.org/mission/
<mikedep333> lol, xfree86 mission statement
<pleia2> tl;dr
 * waltman installs xfce4...
<mikedep333> pleia2, I mentioned it to point out that they failed despite having a mission statement
<pleia2> yeah
<mikedep333> "The XFree86 Project has a group of active developers that is charged with maintaining the technical integrity of the Project"
<mikedep333> Cathedral builders!
<mikedep333> "Last modified: 9 June 2004" & "Copyright © 2003-2005 The XFree86 Project, Inc. All rights reserved."
<pleia2> hah, perhaps, but xfree86 was the standard for quite some time
<mikedep333> yup, right around when there was the mass exodus for X.org
<pleia2> now ubuntu is going to wayland
<mikedep333> pleia2, 2004 was when I first seriously go into linux. The xfree86 collapse was one of my 1st memories!
<waltman> wayland?
<mikedep333> pleia2, yeah, I read about that
<mikedep333> it sounds nice
<mikedep333> but there's inertia, especially nvidia's
<pleia2> all I remember about the xfree86 collapse was how much of a pain debian was to upgrade between xfree and xorg, it was a nightmare
<mikedep333> pleia2, I try to avoid upgrading installations as much as possible. I much prefer to clean install.
<pleia2> waltman: xorg replacement, there has been much drama about it
<mikedep333> but then again, you're a sysadmin for a company
<pleia2> luckily none of our systems at work have a gui :)
<mikedep333> pleia2, yeah :)
<pleia2> but I always do upgrades
<waltman> fortunately I've never even heard of wayland :)
<mikedep333> waltman, it's just something the young kids play with ;)
<pleia2> lol
<waltman> Good.  Let me know when you've got it working.
<waltman> OK, it's installed.  Time to restart X.  Wish me luck!
<pleia2> good luck!
<mikedep333> wikipedia has a very good description: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_(display_server)
<mikedep333> gl!
<mikedep333> pleia2, so applications will be linking against some library to conduct their rendering that's independent of wayland?
<pleia2> yeah I believe that's the idea, I haven't looked too deeply into it though
<mikedep333> yeah
<pleia2> if it goes as planned, it should be transparent to the application though, since it'll support all xorg stuff
<mikedep333> I do agree that X.org is bloated with all its legacy functionality.
<mikedep333> yeah, backwards compatibility
<waltman> shiny!
<pleia2> waltman: I actually just use xfce because the mascot is a mouse
<mikedep333> just like how pulseaudio has both alsa and OSS wrappers
<pleia2> is so cute <3
<mikedep333> pleia2, nice
<waltman> how do I get it to launch rxvt-unicode?
<pleia2> alt f2
<pleia2> brings up a launcher
<mikedep333> pleia2, I was about to say
<pleia2> I set up a keybinding for it though
<waltman> In wm I had something off the menu with all my terminal apps.
<mikedep333> pleia2, I wish Gnome on Ubuntu put my meta key to use
<mikedep333> I really like the meta (windows) key shortcuts in windows
<pleia2> yeah I guess xfce doesn't put the terminals in one menu (like wm, fluxbox does too)
<pleia2> and xfce currently lacks a menu editor (in 4.8 it'll just use gnome's editor, but 4.8 is still in beta)
<mikedep333> pleia2, I have to say that I much prefer windows' system of managing menus. Just use .lnk files, and use directories for the menus.
<mikedep333> I can right click to edit a menu .lnk
<pleia2> I don't think I ever edited a windows menu
<mikedep333> or to edit the folders
<mikedep333> pleia2, honestly, it's more unix like in that you're representing your menu with directories and files
<pleia2> yeah, that sounds nice
<mikedep333> in GNOME it's like a right click on a menu item and nothing happens
<mikedep333> .lnk support is nicely built into windows
<pleia2> xfce used to have a gui editor, but that went away in 4.6 (much to everyone's disappointment - it actually made me switch to gnome for a month)
<mikedep333> although they hide the underlying files from you
<mikedep333> *file contents
<pleia2> fluxbox uses xml or something, enlightenment had plain text config files in some crazy format
<mikedep333> pleia2, wow
<mikedep333> pleia2, yeah
<mikedep333> I remember having to use the command prompt's "edit" command to edit .lnk files manually
<pleia2> aaannyway, I am hungry, time to head out for some sushi
<pleia2> happy new year mikedep333 and waltman :)
<mikedep333> pleia2, happy new year's!
<mikedep333> I propose the following new year's resolution for myself: "Less time under windows; more time under linux."
<waltman> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
 * ChinnoDog blows noise maker
 * waltman sips whiskey
<waltman> Oh nice.  xfce seems to have hung while I was watching Dick Clark.
<IdleOne> .•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆ ★ ☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
<IdleOne>  ╔╗╔╦══╦═╦═╦╗╔╗ ★ ★ ★
<IdleOne>  ║╚╝║══║═║═║╚╝║ ☆¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.¸☆
<IdleOne>  ║╔╗║╔╗║╔╣╔╩╗╔╝ ★ NEW YEAR ☆ 2011
<IdleOne>  ╚╝╚╩╝╚╩╝╚╝═╚╝ ￥☆★☆★☆￥ ★☆
<InHisName> Oh, fooey!  It snuck by while I was reading chats.
 * waltman has returned to old reliable windowmaker :)
<ChinnoDog> meh, 2011
<InHisName> HNY - it's 2011
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-02
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Joe, you're in Camden?
<SamuraiAlba> I'm in Sicklerville area.
<SamuraiAlba> (I assume you're in the Camden area by your IP)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-26
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> so, waltman, did you buy a buncha fastest Christmas cards,  or did you opt to buy a new car ?
<InHisName> morning, Randy   and anyone else awake
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> happy Honey Hunting Day, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> ????
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: would you rather have a holiday named -->Chocolate flavored Honey Hunting Day ?
<teddy-dbear> I'll take any holiday if chocolate is involved
<jedijf> rmg51: off?
 * jedijf is in office
 * rmg51 is at work :P
<MutantTurkey> o/
<MutantTurkey> got a harmonica for christmas!
<MutantTurkey> :)
 * InHisName is at home
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-27
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> Hey waltman
<waltman> Yo.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> Guess I should go to work.
<InHisName> you all still at work yet. ?
<Joe_CoT> yup
<InHisName> having so much fun, are you gonna stay late to get more 'work' fix ?
<Joe_CoT> nope.
<Joe_CoT> but I end work at 6
<InHisName> lucky stiff, at least you have as job that you can have an ending of.....
<Joe_CoT> haha
<InHisName> seen this yet ?  http://imgur.com/gallery/K8jFf
<Joe_CoT> heh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-28
<InHisName> is there anybody kicking around into high quality HD video processing, editing, etc  with linux as OS.?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> morning...
<jedijf> good job with merve btw
<jedijf> i guess we need an install review
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> he seemed confused
<waltman> morning
<jedijf> rmg51: he always seems confused, i think he has re-installing and re-formatting confused too
<jedijf> waltman: morning
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> is there anybody kicking around that is into high quality HD video processing, editing, etc  with linux as OS.?
<Resistance> pleia2:  around?
<pleia2> Resistance: hey
<Resistance> /query if I may
<pleia2> sure
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-29
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> howdy
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> since i filtered the plug list i no longer read it.....207 in there, i guess i'll catch up over ny's
<InHisName> morning all.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-30
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<ChinnoDog> I am actually still in last night
<rmg51> morning
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> morning, teddy-dbear
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-31
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Good morning.
 * waltman sniffles
<JonathanD> Got a cold?
<waltman> Pretty much the entire month. I was almost over the first, then my sister got my sick again over Christmas.
<waltman> I really wish she'd stayed home with her laryngitis.
<waltman> I don't quite have that yet, but it's working on me.
<JonathanD> :/
<waltman> http://blog.yapcna.org/post/15069556915/if-you-like-doing-unusual-things-when-you-visit-a
<JonathanD> waltman: do you know anyone who does i* apps?
<waltman> I don't even know what i* is.
<waltman> Did you see http://www.hanselman.com/blog/LinkbaitHackerSlashNewsDotConsideredCancerousRequestForCallToAction.aspx ?
<waltman> I want to fly down to like Argentina to see the comet.
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> waltman: iphone, ipad, igoldfish.
<waltman> igoldfish?
<waltman> I'm not sure what that's referring to, but there's an app for that!
<waltman> I've got a koi pond app.
<JonathanD> waltman: crissis brother was asking me if I knew anyone who did apps.
<waltman> JonathanD: I do
<waltman> You mean iPhone apps?
<JonathanD> waltman: yeah.
<JonathanD> A pretty straight forward get-info-from-webservice thign.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-01
<waltman> JonathanD: I know the guys at http://www.bombingbrain.com/
<waltman> I also know the guy who's doing the iOS app for Duck Duck Go.
<waltman> another idea is to run the web service in safari.
<jedijf> iDropper
<JonathanD> ok.
<rmg51>  iSleep
<waltman> iTea
<waltman> Lapsang Souchong, to be exact.
<waltman> Happy New Year!
<InHisName> Happy New Year to you waltman and anyone else still awake
<andrew> morning
<InHisName> slept thru the new year's activities, andrew ?
<InHisName> morning to u 2
<JonathanD> Happy New Year.
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> '17
<rmg51> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<InHisName> year
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-24
<HowdyDoody> Night
<HowdyDoody> Hey anyone out there right now ?
<MutantTurkey> HowdyDoody: I am
<MutantTurkey> not that it's worth much
<HowdyDoody> I suppose not
<rmg51> Happy Bah Humbug Eve Morning ;-)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<teddy-dbear> last chance to get me some great Xmas gifts :-D
 * waltman heads out for nuts and berries
<teddy-dbear> waltman: don't forget the chocolate :-[
<waltman> chocolate-covered nuts and berries, of course!
<teddy-dbear> works for me
<HowdyDoody> evening, waltman, teddddybear, rmg51, JonathanD, and anyone else who I paying attention.
<HowdyDoody> Merry Christmas to all the above.
<JonathanD> Hello there.
<rmg51> since when are there 4 d's in teddy?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-25
<MutantTurkey> okay i made out like a bandit.
<MutantTurkey> One black diamond LED headlamp, one black diamond LED lantern, one maglite, 32 precision screwdrivers, two vice grips, leather jacket, new harmonica and a warm hat.
<MutantTurkey> gotta love my extended family... my parents were right for me making me send them thank you notes when I was a kid!
<ChinnoDog> Sounds like a good haul
<MutantTurkey> seriously
<MutantTurkey> and my girlfriend is getting me a maglite.... awesummmm
<MutantTurkey> seriously though this harmonica is also in C... just like my other one :[
<HowdyDoody> rmg51: there are 4 d's only when tab complete fails,   i.e. when he's not online.
<pleia2> santa won't leave gifts if he sees you're awake
<HowdyDoody> Oh, Santa has come and gone by time I was napping down.   (10:09pm)
<HowdyDoody> Now time to go to bed.
<pleia2> oh I see :)
<HowdyDoody> Is'nt it after midnight there too, pleia2 ?
<pleia2> yeah, just
<pleia2> I've been sick so taking a lot of naps, sleep schedule is all wonky
<pleia2> (happily on the mend)
<HowdyDoody> I'm healthy and still sleep multiple times many nights.   I just sleep what my body seeks to do and not bother worrying about it.
<pleia2> I do the 9-5 work thing so that's a bit trickier :)
<pleia2> I end up sleeping half my day away if my nighttime sleep is weird
<HowdyDoody> I'm off to sleep (in a bed this time)  Merry Christmas !
<pleia2> you too, good night :)
<jedijf> Merry Christmas to all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-26
<HowdyDoody> May the last of Christmas be as Merry as the first part.
<rmg51> Morning
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<Samuraialba> Merry Day After Christmas :)
<JonathanD> To you as well.
<Samuraialba> How were the festivities for you?
<JonathanD> QUite good thank you.
<Samuraialba> Sweet
<JonathanD> I seem to be coming down with something now, though.
<Samuraialba> I found out my GF's son's Trumpet instructor is the trumpet player in Streetlght Manifesto :O
<Samuraialba> I also have to work today >.<
<Samuraialba> PC at a client job site DIED
<Samuraialba> "No boot device" even from CD/DVD
<Samuraialba> So, time for a new PC for him.  It's an 11 year old Dell Dimension
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<Samuraialba> Mornin!
<Samuraialba> Happy Day After Christmas
<Samuraialba> :)
<Samuraialba> Who wants to go into work in my place this morning?
<rmg51> no can do
<Samuraialba> I dont want to remove an HD, put it in a new system, and reinstlal all the apps
<rmg51> I'm already at work
<Samuraialba> Dell Dimension PIV Celeron.  1GB RAM, Win 7 Home Basic x86, integrated video
<Samuraialba> Upgrading him to a dual Xeon Quad.  He doesn't like to upgrade, so I'm making sure this sys can last a bit
<Samuraialba> 4GB RAM 2250GB SATA
<Samuraialba> oops 2x250 GB SATA
<Samuraialba> crap.  gotta run
<MutantTurkey> jeez chrome frequently uses 2gb of my ram
<MutantTurkey> yeesh
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, chrome's a memory whore
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<waltman> all browsers love to eat up ram
<TheLordOfTime> except IE
<TheLordOfTime> but IE's crap anyways, so... p
<TheLordOfTime> :P *
<MutantTurkey>  seriously
<MutantTurkey> I feel like mozilla does a bit better
<MutantTurkey> but the performance isn't as good
<MutantTurkey> but 2Gb of memory is crazy... I blame the pages though
<MutantTurkey> like gmail and fb.
<MutantTurkey> they eat so much memory it's ridic
<HowdyDoody> I start Mozilla (firefox) and use maybe 80Mb to start with 100+ tabs open.
<HowdyDoody> After a few days of being open and doing lotta stuff, its 300 / 400 Mb or so.
<HowdyDoody> My Compiz is the BIGGEST pig, starts out at 40 ish MB and bloats up to 1-2 Gigs after a coupla weeks or more.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-27
<MutantTurkey> weird
<MutantTurkey> maybe your compiz extensions or something?
<MutantTurkey> I never used compiz really, just the regular window manager provided for whatever I was using
<MutantTurkey> probably because my cards were never good enuf
<HowdyDoody> Maybe, I got one like that too.
<HowdyDoody> Would like to put a card into it, but it refused to boot ??!!??
<MutantTurkey> might have to mess with bios
<HowdyDoody> What to zero into to tweak for the monitor card ?
<MutantTurkey> the default grahpics card
<MutantTurkey> default output maybe
<MutantTurkey> sometimes you need to specify which one to use
 * waltman looks outside and is glad this is rain and not snow.
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<HowdyDoody> Good precipitation to all
<MutantTurkey> and to all a good baconb
<waltman> https://twitter.com/qikipedia/status/283527681977503744
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> http://www.woot.com/offers/jds-ultimate-bacon-lovers-gift-pack-1 # sadly already sold out
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-28
<rmg51> Morning
<Samuraialba> shadamedafass
<Samuraialba> greefagramufabits
 * Samuraialba slurps coffee
<Samuraialba> Good morning!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<jedijf> 2013 is up
<jedijf> next
<ChinnoDog> Not yet though. Still a few days left to go. Hope everyone has spent all the money in their flexible spending accounts if they have one.
<ChinnoDog> I ordered a pair of glasses yesterday.
<HowdyDoody> My flexible spending is the cash saved for unemployment days.   Need to steeeeeaaaaaaattttttcccccchhhh a bunch longer.
<pleia2> HowdyDoody: I think he means the medical FSA that expires at the end of the year :)
<ChinnoDog> yea. Use it or the man gets to keep it.
 * jedijf calls linus to handle this
<pleia2> lol
<MutantTurkey> whoopydy doopydy
<ChinnoDog> hi MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> what's up?
<MutantTurkey> I saw Les Mis yesterday, was very good
<ChinnoDog> Where did you see that?
<jedijf> the movie
<MutantTurkey> yessir, jedijf
<jedijf> move theatre?
<jedijf> movie
<MutantTurkey> yes
<ChinnoDog> oh
<MutantTurkey> eek my room stinks
<MutantTurkey> time to air it out
<ChinnoDog> Better get an air freshener for the turkey pen.
<MutantTurkey> yeah seriously....
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-29
<MutantTurkey> sigh, I want a part time development job, but they all want full time with 25 million years of experience and want java developers or some other language I don't like
<HowdyDoody> All I am finding are requirements of 14 flavors with 7 years EACH.   Send me notes on the job with ONE flavor and 25 million years experince?
<HowdyDoody> I may have most but NOT all of those 14 flavors, so HR says no dice !
<HowdyDoody> flavors = java, javascript, php, OracleSQL, MS-SQL, C++, and Cobol   for example
<HowdyDoody> In that example, there might be only 10 people on planet that have ALL x7 years.  Every one else lacks one or more of them.
<MutantTurkey> HowdyDoody: might as well lie
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Bored.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Did you see the mutant turkey helmets that Virginia Tech's football team was wearing yesterday?
<waltman> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf-dr-saturday/virginia-tech-unveils-helmets-again-photos-220257942--ncaaf.html
<MutantTurkey> No omg
<MutantTurkey> that is awesome walt
<waltman> and then there were these: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf-dr-saturday/virginia-tech-helmets-fight-turkeys-them-photo-180131146--ncaaf.html
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-30
<HowdyDoody> On us 33 just outside of Harrisonburg, VA at the outer corner of the high school property is a statue of a GIANT turkey with sign saying welcome to turkey capital of the world.   Made me think the HS mascot was the turkey!.   Its really the largest farm crop of the county.
<HowdyDoody> Not all that far from VA tech.
<waltman> Harrisonburgh is the home of James Madison U.
<waltman> burg
<rmg51> Morning
<MutantTurkey> anyone have a good get rich quick scheme?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Ponzi scheme?
<waltman> Found a new religion?
<MutantTurkey> what if I start the pyramid sch4eme
<MutantTurkey> or religion
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking about that, get a fancy printer, make up some fake prints, sell these prints
<MutantTurkey> want to be a priest, a pope or whatnot? want a B.S from BS university? here ya go
<MutantTurkey> or I could sell trinkets in magazines
<waltman> There's a lot of money to be made in pseudoscience.
<MutantTurkey> i know, people are idiots
<waltman> I know how to make a small fortune in auto racing.
<waltman> You start with a large fortune.
<MutantTurkey> I am doing this. this is my idea
<MutantTurkey> make pendents from http://symbols.com/... say they are blessed or good luck, sell, profit
<MutantTurkey> http://www.symbols.com/encyclopedia/20/207.html
<MutantTurkey> venus god of good fortune
<MutantTurkey> I just need a 3d printer
<MutantTurkey> and an etsy account
<MutantTurkey> okay new idea.
<MutantTurkey> I get a 3d printer, print new printers and sell the printers
<MutantTurkey> like, they sell for 1000 dollars? but it should be cheaper than that to build it (obviously) so i could make them and sell em
<MutantTurkey> waltman: does drexel CS have a 3d printer? I just need to print parts for a printer
<waltman> MutantTurkey: probably somewhere, but not anywhere I have access to
<MutantTurkey> waltman: me neither, I bet engineering has one
<MutantTurkey> somewhere
<MutantTurkey> or it's hidden under Geoffs desk or something
<MutantTurkey> my cube times are going back down
<MutantTurkey> floating around 1:12
<waltman> cube times?
<MutantTurkey> rubiks
<waltman> ah
<waltman> the 4^3 cube?
<MutantTurkey> 3x3'
<TheLordOfTime> you know they make a 4x4x4 cube right?
<MutantTurkey> got one for xmas ;)
<MutantTurkey> mostly the same as the 3x3
<TheLordOfTime> bit harder :p
<MutantTurkey> well you can percieve it to the be same though
<TheLordOfTime> they also have a 5x5x5 cube :P
<MutantTurkey> because once you join the centers correctly, and the edges, ther corners are viewed like a 3x3
<MutantTurkey> up to 7x7 where it becomes infeasable
<TheLordOfTime> do they make 7x7x7?
<MutantTurkey> I believe so
<TheLordOfTime> damn
<waltman> I've never been really good at solving the cube, but 1:12's pretty slow, isn't it?
<TheLordOfTime> unless 1min12sec
<MutantTurkey> 1 min 12 sec sucks.
<MutantTurkey> best time now is like 5 seconds
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<MutantTurkey> my personal best was 34 seconds
<MutantTurkey> but I am lazy and haven't learned efficent methods
<MutantTurkey> at all... like it's a miracle i have this far
<MutantTurkey> it's half in the hands and half in the brain
 * TheLordOfTime sends MutantTurkey an 7x7x7 cube
<MutantTurkey> bring it on bitchezzz
 * TheLordOfTime has them custom-make a 9x9x9 cube
<MutantTurkey> I think they once made a 17x17
<TheLordOfTime> i was next going to say 50x50x50 :P
<MutantTurkey> but basically after 7x7 it is just not even fun, I have a 5x5 which I hate.
<MutantTurkey> the 4x4 is still fun though
<MutantTurkey> it has additional parity to make it fun
<TheLordOfTime> just hope they dont make a hexagonal puzzle :P
<TheLordOfTime> or whatever elsee
<TheLordOfTime> or even worse: hope they don't make a spherical puzzle :P
<MutantTurkey> they have them
<MutantTurkey> very cool and interesting
<MutantTurkey> also oddball shape cubes
<MutantTurkey> still same rules, but weirdly shaped
<MutantTurkey> just got my fsf email "happy GNU year" lol
<jedijf> printrbot jr's are like 450 now -
<jedijf> assembled
<jedijf> 400 in kit http://printrbot.com/shop/printrbot-jr/
<jedijf> http://www.makershed.com/Printrbot_Jr_Assembled_p/dspb1.htm
<MutantTurkey> thanks
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: do they have a standard interface for these things?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I've seen some diy printers also..
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-23
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<pvl1> morning folks
<JonathanD> hi pc
<JonathanD> hi pvl1
<pvl1> has anyone been to hive76 in philly
<JonathanD> pvl1: yes.
<JonathanD> For sure, KyleYankan, jedijf, myself, pleia2, I think waltman might have gone once too.
<rmg51> bye
<KyleYankan> yo
<pvl1> JonathanD what's y'all do there
<pvl1> hello KyleYankan
<KyleYankan> Hey pvl1. I'm with Hive76. Not really doing anything with it at the moment though. What can I do for ya
<pvl1> Not much, I'm just looking for geeky friends around Philadelphia
<KyleYankan> Well, I'd invite you to check out #plug, it's pretty active and a good group of folks all around the area. #fosscon and #hive76 are decently active channels nad Philadlephia based as well. You'll see lots of overlap though, it's a good crowd that keeps itself involved.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> pvl1: and come to PLUG
<pvl1> JonathanD when is it
<JonathanD> 14:04:23 < plugbot> Speakers are needed for: Wed Jan 8 (Central), Tue Jan 14 (North), Mon Jan 20 (West), Wed Feb 5 (Central), Tue Feb 11 (North), and Mon Feb 17 (West)
<JonathanD> pvl1: there is more than one.
<JonathanD> pvl1: the next one is in center city on the 8th
<KyleYankan> center city? I thought it was at pen?
<KyleYankan> penn*
<MutantTurkey> might be working with waltman soon
<MutantTurkey> should be gud!
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: oh I guess it is penn
<KyleYankan> University City, pvl1.
<KyleYankan> AKA, Weeeeest Philadelphia..... (born and raiseD)
<pvl1> I've partied in west Philly
<KyleYankan> On the playgrounds? spent.. most of my days.
 * KyleYankan sings awkwardly
<JonathanD> pvl1: I'm usually at north.
<pvl1> JonathanD in montco
<JonathanD> pvl1: north is in blue bell
<JonathanD> see you on the 14th?
<JonathanD> pvl1: also, /join #Plug :)
<pvl1> I got in there earlier today JonathanD, thank you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> ho ho ho
<rmg51> ho ho, ho, it's off to work I must go :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<KyleYankan> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<KyleYankan> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-25
<rmg51> Merry bah humbug day :-D
<jedijf> merry merry
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I am going to the zoo!
<waltman> Florida has zoos? Who knew?
<pleia2> miami has a pretty impressive one, I hear (and soon shall see
<waltman> yay!
<pleia2> and it's 73F out today, so <3
<waltman> It's a balmy 27 here!
<pleia2> appropriate for christmas
<waltman> I wouldn't mind spending the holidays someplace warm one of these years...
<waltman> But there are some advantages. I bet they don't have penguins at the Miami Zoo. :)
<pleia2> waltman: probably true, but remember when we went to camden and it was too cold for the penguins :)
<waltman> heh
<waltman> yeah, what was up with that? I thought penguins were tougher than that!
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> Merry Christmas.
<pvl1> mornin folks, merry Christmas!
<InHisName1> Mornin' y'all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-26
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName1> Morning
<JonathanS> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-27
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<pvl1> morning folks
<JonathanD> Morning pvl1
<pvl1> how are ya JonathanD
<jedijf> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: howdy
<ChinnoDog> erstazi: sup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-28
<JonathanD> morning
<pvl1> nope too early
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to shopping
<waltman> morning
<ProfessorKaos64> good morning all
<kasted> good morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-29
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<SamuraiAlba> GOOD BACON TO ALL!
<SamuraiAlba> Guess who's back?
<SamuraiAlba> Back again?
<SamuraiAlba> Yes I'm back
<SamuraiAlba> With bacon
<waltman> back bacon?
<InHisName1> baby back bacon ?
<SamuraiAlba> I want my baby back, baby back, baby back... ribs
<pvl1> this rain..
<SamuraiAlba> Many rains.  So wets.  Much Drown.  WoW
<ProfessorKaos64> Imma just gonna put this here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=y04W3RFKxwk
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-22
<InHisName> its after midnight.  You all been sleeping way too much, time to get up and type.  I been up too long, nitey nite
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Beggs 'n Acon
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<SamuraiAlba> I need noms
<InHisName> Here ya go: nom nom nom
<InHisName> Bacon 'n eggs, hold the eggs, nom nom nom
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> Looking at Jujucharms
<InHisName> In middle of updateing 14.04 rebooted to: error:  symbol 'grub-term-highlight-color' not found.
<InHisName> grub rescue> _   <--- seems to be a never fixed bug in 14.04 upgrade
<InHisName> Jujucharms sounds like a Christmas candy or a speical award at Jujitsu class
<SamuraiAlba> ouch
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone need a U320 card?
<InHisName> Need ? not right now.
<InHisName> Want ? always, just don't need to buy anything right now. Spent too much already on new kitchen & Kitchen computer.
<SamuraiAlba> It has 4 ports.  2 internal, 2 ext
<InHisName> Rest of you stillllll asleep ?
<SamuraiAlba> Sleep for the weak
<InHisName> Fried up all your bacon today, yet ?
<SamuraiAlba> nah
<SamuraiAlba> Got 8 lbs
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-23
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Morning
<SamuraiAlba> Time for Tonkatsu Ramen with Ponzu :D
<SamuraiAlba> Yay!
<SamuraiAlba> Rack moved over
<SamuraiAlba> MC runs on boot, too
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<SamuraiAlba> Morning :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-24
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-25
<InHisName> Happy Christmas Morning, folks !
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Merry Bah Humbug day :P
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all, and to all a merry Christmas!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-26
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-21
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> sup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-22
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> morning
<ChinnoDog> PA is cold.
<waltman> It's currently 59F in Philly
<MutantTurkey> anyone using i3 here?
 * KyleYankan looks around
<KyleYankan> I'm i5 and i7's
<ChinnoDog> It is amusing to receive CD-ROMs in the mail considering how long I have been without an optical drive.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: Who still sends out CR-ROMs?
<ChinnoDog> Intuit sent me a Quicken 2016 upgrade CD.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: make great scrapers
<jedijf> i had an aol scraper farm
<waltman> I bailed on Quicken when they stopped supporting OSX for a few years after the switch to Intel.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> I don't particularly like Quicken nor do I like having to run it in a VM but it gets the job done.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: At the rate we are going I don't think there will be any snow this year.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: march
<jedijf> cold feb - snow march
<jedijf> us at least - you're still south of us,right? so you may escape totally
<ChinnoDog> I plan to escape totally.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-24
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> Merry bah humbug to all and to all a good night ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> OK, so I'm making another attempt to install ubuntu on my new box. I added "vga=771" to the boot line. Now I have a mouse pointer, but a black screen.
<waltman> Does it take a while to load off a usb2 flash drive?
<waltman> Trying again setting vga=771 AND nomodeset...
<waltman> I'm switching over to #ubuntu since no one seems to be around...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-27
<jthan> waltman: just seeing this. did you get it? I can plan to be around tomorrow if you want to talk through it som emore.
<waltman> still not working :(
<waltman> I updated my partition description: https://gist.github.com/waltman/bb0a3279731b488221e480acb953aae8
<waltman> The error I'm getting is 'volume group "ssd-vg" not found'
<jthan> waltman: you can /get/ to the installer now, right?
<waltman> with some difficulty.
<jthan> but you haven't actually installed yet
<waltman> I set the partition type for /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 to eft and went through the entire install process again.
<waltman> efi
<jthan> I had a hell of a time with efi + raid1 on centos 7
<waltman> I've installed it like a dozen times now.
<jthan> haven't done w/ Ubuntu, but I could probably spin up a VM and try
<jthan> if you think that'd be helpful.
<waltman> The efi isn't on raid
<jthan> and your efi is fat32?
<jthan> and is the right size?
<waltman> please see the gist I posted :)
<waltman> I mean, I told the installer to make it fat32.
<waltman> I have no way of telling if it actually did so.
<jthan> Sure, unless you used fdisk or (gdisk) later.
<jthan> okay h/o lemme grab the gist
<jthan> And so what's not working now? Do you get to grub or no?
<waltman> It tries to boot up and complains "volume group ssd-vg not found
<jthan> I don't know much about LVM, admittedly.
<jthan> But it seems likely to me that it's an lvm issue and not an efi/boot issue
<jthan> Could be completely wrong there.
<jthan> I think you could avoid this by not using LVM on top of a raid potentially, but I also don't know the Ubuntu installer well to suggest where it might be "confused"
<jthan> You could just do efi, /boot, and /
<jthan> obviously not solving your issue, but just avoiding it altogether
<waltman> I got the pairs of drivs to raid them. I don't care as much about the lvm part
<waltman> I didn't think efi was going to be an issue
<jthan> I mean even on the centos installer you can just say "efi + raid" and it takes care of putting it on both drives
<jthan> so I'm not quite sure how to tell Ubuntu to do it
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> morning
<waltman> i finally got it to install!
<waltman> So now…do I install a desktop first, or the nvidia driver first?
<waltman> Ye gods, that's a lot of packages to install ubuntu-desktop!
<jthan> waltman: what did you do differently?
<jthan> nvmd. saw in #plug
<waltman> yup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Why isn't there a file system location where I can mount my own software? I want an /opt that isn't managed by packages.
<waltman> other than /usr/local?
<ChinnoDog> /usr/local already has a bunch of stuff in it. Clearly it also is managed by package managers.
<ChinnoDog> Based on what I have read /usr/local is meant for packages only installed on the local machine. If you wanted to network mount a directory for packages to be shared across all workstations it would be /opt, except that since there are directories in there installed by apt packages it wouldn't work in Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-01
<teddy-dbear> Happy New Year peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Happy New Year!
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know how to scale windows in Unity? I am running with 4k resolution and I need a magnifying glass for some applications.
<waltman> They sell reading glasses at CVS :)
<waltman> We had this issue with some of our monitors at work. My best solution was just to increase the fonts on an app-by-app basis. Of course, that was Windows...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> Happy Bah Humbug Day ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything esle
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<queep> Hey guys!
<queep> I need help installing Ubuntu Server onto A Dell Poweredge 2900.
<queep> I need help installing Ubuntu Server 17.10.
<queep> After bootup it says: isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<queep> It's a Dell Poweredge 2900.
<queep> I'm installing from a 1GB thumb drive
<queep> I used Startup Disk Creator KDE to burn it.
<rmg51> queep: give unetbootin a try  startup creator sometimes messed things up for me
<queep> unetbootin, you say?
<queep> On it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-31
<queep> 33% done, at step 3
<queep> It's done, let's see how this goes!
<queep> Okay. just tried that.  Chose 'Install Ubuntu Server from the Unetbootin bootup menu.
<queep> It looks for the CD during the install and can't find itself.
<queep> Should I have chosen just 'Install?'
<waltman> queep: You might have better luck on #ubuntu
<queep> What about #ubuntu-server, which I can't use?
<waltman> I've never been on there.
<queep> OH.
<waltman> there are lots of knowledgeable folks on #ubuntu. Might be a bit quiet because it's Saturday night on a holiday weekend, so be patient.
<queep> Just tried it with the 'Install' option.  working so far.  goodbye&goodnight.
<swift110> hey all
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else. Happy Bah Humbug Day!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
